# Palacious?



## Harley65 (Jun 30, 2013)

Was going to go to Sabine but not many places to stay so we are headed to Palacious Aug. 9.I am new to the game and area so any pointers on where to do some good wading would be very appreciated.Thanks guys


----------



## smgregorek (Apr 24, 2013)

Very thick mud if you wade so be careful. See people wade off I 35. Palacious has pretty good pier as well.


----------



## Harley65 (Jun 30, 2013)

I forgot to mention that I will be in my bay boat so I am not going to be landlocked.


----------

